
Honeywell Racing with Google, IBM in Quantum Computing - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-14/honeywell-leaps-into-quantum-computing-in-race-with-google-ibm
======
philshem
FYI - not the ham company

